# Szabó Ferenc (Zeneszabó) saját kottái, művei (PDF formátumban)



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Tisztelt Kollégák! Tisztelt Érdeklődők!
Legújabb kottámban 20 Tápió-menti népdal található, mely mindegyikéhez, - „kiegészítésképpen” – egy-egy rövid gyakorlatot írtam, illesztettem furulyára.*
A népdalokat a Magyar Arany Érdemkereszttel kitüntetett zenei előadóművész, zeneszerző, a Magyar Művészeti Akadémia Köztestületi tagjának, *Terék József* barátomnak, 2014-ben megjelent,* „100 év 1000 népdal a Tápió-mentén”* című könyvéből vettem „kölcsön”, - változtatás nélkül, – a szerző / szerkesztő engedélyével.
Részlet a könyv 5. – 7. oldalán található leírásból:
„2008 nyarán arra az elhatározásra jutottam, hogy felkutatom szülőföldemen, a Tápió-mentén a még megmaradt népzenei, népdalos, népviseletes, néptáncos értékeket. Jelenleg 21 település tartozik e tájegységhez, illetve a közöttük található tanyavilágok, ahonnan szinte már mindenki betelepült a községekbe, városokba.”
„Elhatároztam, hogy településenként rendszerezni fogom a népdalokat, de ezt csak úgy tehetem meg, ha én is újrajárom a Tápió-mente 21 települését. Ekkor már 2009-et írtunk, és elkezdtem szervezni a településekkel az időpontok egyeztetését.”
„Helyi népdalgyűjtőknek köszönhetően olyan felvételek is előkerültek, melyek nem találhatók meg egyetlen intézményben sem.”
„Oktatási szempontból a könyv kiválóan alkalmas ének-zene oktatási segédanyagként az alap, közép és felsőfokú intézmények helyi tantervének kiegészítésére.”
/Terék József Tápiószele, 2014. február 10./
A fedőlapon, és a kottában található képek, (festmények) *Fabókné Kocsi Erika* akvarellfestő munkái, akinek ezúton is szeretném köszönetemet kifejezni azért, hogy a Tápió-vidéket ábrázoló néhány festményének, - kottámban való – megjelenítését engedélyezte számomra!
Fabókné Kocsi Erika akvarellfestő néhány gondolata
„Nagykátán születtem. Édesapám, édesanyám nagy szeretetben neveltek engem és bátyámat. Gyermekkorom óta rajzolok, festek, és az alkotás szeretete ma is meghatározza mindennapjaimat. Szeretem ezt a vidéket, és szeretném minél sokszínűbben bemutatni e tájat munkáim által.”
*A kottában található képek, (festmények) címe, leírása*
01. Nagykáta város római katolikus temploma
(1745-ben épült román stílusban.)
Akvarell technikával, - 2021 szeptemberében - készült festmény.
02. Nagykáta közelében található gazdaság
(2021 júniusában készült alkotás.) 32x24 cm-es akvarell
03. Vihar előtt
(Ez a borongós felhőket bemutató akvarellfestmény egy esős júniusi estén készült fotó alapján született.) Akvarell a papíron
04. Eső után...
Akvarell a papíron
(2021 szeptemberében, - Nagykáta külterületén – készült fotó alapján.)
05. Tápió – híd
(Az 1848-as Magyar Szabadságharc egyik legjelentősebb csatájának hely-színe.) (Az akvarellfestmény 2021 tavaszán készült.)
06. A Farmosi lápvidéken található magasles
(2020 szeptemberében készült fotó alapján, akvarell technikával.)
(Érdemes bejárni a vidéket, szép ez a táj.)
07. Mellékút
(Nagykáta és Jászberény közt, egy mellékútra letérve fogad ez a kilátás.) (Néha érdemes megállni. Júniusi reggel csodás színei) 30x23 cm-es akvarell
08. Októberi reggel
(Akvarell technikával készült.) 21x30 cm-es akvarell
*Tartalomjegyzék*
01. Tás kapu, táska (Tóalmás)
02. Elvesztettem zsebkendőmet (Úri)
03. Zöld fű, zöld ág (Tápióbicske)
04. Hajlik a meggyfa (Tápiószele)
05. Sütik a pecsenyét (Tápiószecső)
06. Karácsonyi éccakája (Tápiószentmárton)
07. Egy kis vendégséget tegyenek (Tápiószecső)
08. Az öreg zsidó nem gondolkodik (Tápióság)
09. Jó estét adjon Isten (Kóka)
10. Házunk előtt gyalogút, arra jár egy drótos tót (Tápiószecső)
11. A mendei utcán sétál három lány (Mende)
12. Elveszett a lovam (Tóalmás)
13. Újszilvási gulyajárás (Újszilvás)
14. Kukorica, csalamádé (Tápiógyörgye)
15. Az oláhok, a barátok facipőbe’ járnak (Tápiószele)
16. Hozzád jártam sok ideig (Nagykáta)
17. A farmosi kertek alatt (Farmos)
18. Haza barna legény, haza már (Sülysáp)
19. Nem megyek én Hökömbe, Hökömbe (Gomba)
20. Olyan legény akart hozzám járni (Tápiószőlős)






*Terék József*
"Kedves Ismerőseim! A Tápió mente népdalainak népszerűsítése újabb mérföldkőhöz ért, hiszen Ferenc Szabó barátom, a Nagykátai Liszt Ferenc Zeneiskola igazgatója elkészítette 20 Tápió menti népdal című legújabb online kottakiadványát. Korábban Bartók Béla dolgozott fel egy tápiószelei népdalt zongorára, melyet most Szabó Ferenc munkája követ. Hálásan köszönöm, hogy ez a páratlan értéket képviselő, jelenleg online formában elérhető kiadvány minél szélesebb körben válik ismertté a magyar zeneoktatásban, mint ahogyan az a másfélezer oldal is, melyeket az igazgató, zeneszerző, zenetanár már hosszú ideje ír, szerkeszt a gyermekek számára. Nagyon köszönöm, hogy a jelenlegi, furulyára írt művek alapjául a 100 év 1000 népdal a Tápió mentén című kötetem szolgálhatott és felhasználásra kerülhetett! Kívánom, hogy jelenhessen meg valamennyi, online már elérhető kötet a közeljövőben, nyomtatott formában is, mert ezek az oktatási céllal írt művek kiválóak, hazai és nemzetközi népszerűsítésre érdemesek!"


----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Nyolc Gyermekdal - Gyakorlat Altszaxofonra (Haladóknak)*


----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)




----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)




----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)




----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)




----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Szabó Ferenc - Legkisebbek muzsikája
Ezt az iskolámat a legkisebbek – ovisok, zenei előképzősök – számára írtam.
A kottában 13 közismert gyermekdal, valamint további 20 saját, könnyen lejátszható, furulyára írt gyakorlat („dalocska”) található.
Mindegyik gyermekdalhoz és gyakorlathoz ritmuskíséretet is írtam négy hangszerre, illetve szólamra.
A hangszerek / szólamok a következők:
01 Taps
02 Háromszög
03 Tikfa
04 Csörgődob
A gyermekdalokat, gyakorlatokat (természetesen) többféle-módon is játszhatjuk:
- Csak furulyával (Egyénileg, vagy csoportosan.)
- Ritmuskíséret (01 - 04) „hozzáadásával”
- Csak a ritmuskíséretet / kíséreteket gyakorolva
A ritmushangszereket / szólamokat tetszés szerint fel is cserélhetjük, illetve akár más, (arra alkalmas, és rendelkezésre álló) hangszereket, tárgyakat (például evőkanál) is használhatunk.
Mindenkinek jó és kellemes „zenekari” muzsikálást kívánok!*


----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)




----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Szabó Ferenc - 18 Gyermekdal - Gyakorlat - furulyára*
A kottában található gyermekdalokhoz - kiegészítésképpen - rövid és viszonylag könnyen lejátszható gyakorlatokat írtam, „illesztettem”.
A gyakorlatok többségének az eljátszása - néhány kivételtől (pl. 17. gyakorlat: „Este van már nyolc óra”) eltekintve - nem okoz nagyobb nehézséget a tanulónak, mint az „eredeti” gyermekdal.
*Tartalom:*
01 Hold, Hold, fényes lánc
02 Sírjunk, ríjunk, elfogyott a zsírunk
03 Ti csak esztek, isztok
04 Megy a kocsi, fut a kocsi
05 Járjunk táncot
06 Hajlik a meggyfa
07 Hová mégy, hová mégy
08 Fut, szalad a pejkó
09 Árok szélén búzaszál nőtt
10 Megismerni a kanászt
11 A pünkösdi rózsa
12 Láttál-e már valaha
13 Bújj, bújj, zöld ág
14 Kis kece lányom
15 Harcsa van a vízbe’
16 Volt nekem egy kecském
17 Este van már nyolc óra
18 Hívogat az iskola


----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Szabó Ferenc - Bevezető tanulmányok trombitára - Első rész (444 Könnyű gyakorlat)
Ebben a kötetben 444 - kezdő trombitások számára írt - könnyű gyakorlat található. 
A legtöbb „forgalomban lévő” trombitaiskola c1, vagy g1 hangokra alapozva kezdi el felépíteni az adott kottában található gyakorlatokat. Tapasztalataim szerint azonban nagyon sok, kezdő trombitás növendéknek az ajakrezgés, a fúvókázás, majd a hangszer megfújása során kezdetben, „ösztönösen” az é1 hang szólal meg először. Ezért (ebben a kottában) én ezt a hangot tekintettem kiindulópontnak, ezzel a hanggal kezdtem el gyakorlataim sorát. Természetesen a gyakorlatok hangterjedelme fokozatosan bővül.
Tempó, dinamikai, és egyéb jelzéseket – ezeknél az egyszerű gyakorlatoknál – szándékosan nem írtam; ezek tetszőleges alkalmazását Kedves Kollégáimra, illetve a játékosokra bízom. „Kötéseket” (legato) természetesen „bátran” lehet használni, (vagy éppenséggel elhagyni) azoknál a gyakorlatoknál is, ahol én eredetileg nem írtam; bőven adódik variációs lehetőség. 
A gyakorlatok hangterjedelmét, „nehézségi” fokát figyelembe véve, gyakorlásuk hasznos lehet a klarinéton, tenorkürtön tanuló növendékek számára is.
Mindenkinek hasznos és jó gyakorlást kívánok!*


----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Szabó Ferenc - 77 Gyakorlat furulyára*


----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)




----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Szabó Ferenc - 19 Magyar népdal - Etűd furulyára
Ebben a kottában 19 magyar népdal-gyakorlat található.
A népdalokat változtatás nélkül vettem „kölcsön” a tartalomjegyzékben felsorolt kottákból.
Minden népdalhoz írtam egy-egy rövid gyakorlatot, melyek nehézségi szintjét igyekeztem az adott népdal lejátszásához szükséges hangszeres tudás, technikai felkészültség szintjéhez igazítani.
Tartalom:
01 Ettem szőlőt, most érik*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 70. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*02 Kapuvárra négy úton kell bemenni*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 56. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*03 Juhász-legény a határon furulyál*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 62. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*04 Hol jártál az éjjel cinege madár?*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 91. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*05 Csillagok, csillagok, szépen ragyogjatok*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola I. kötet, 85. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 5406)
*06 Hej, igazítsad jól a lábad*
Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 23. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*07 Fekete föld termi a jó búzát*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 89. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*08 Hídló végén, Padló végén*
Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 9. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*09 Érik a ropogós cseresznye*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola III. kötet, 18. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7332)
*10 Ősszel érik babám*
(Ormándlaky Péter: Gyakorolni jó – 501 dal furulyára, 416. a) gyakorlat. Edition – Simonffy)
*11 Kiöntött a Tisza*
(Ormándlaky Péter: Gyakorolni jó – 501 dal furulyára, 281. gyakorlat. Edition – Simonffy)
*12 Házasodik a tücsök
(*Ormándlaky Péter: Gyakorolni jó – 501 dal furulyára, 130. gyakorlat. Edition – Simonffy)
*13 Hej, Vargáné*
(Ormándlaky Péter: Gyakorolni jó – 501 dal furulyára, 255. gyakorlat. Edition – Simonffy)
*14 Már minálunk babám*
(Ormándlaky Péter: Gyakorolni jó – 501 dal furulyára, 292. gyakorlat. Edition – Simonffy)
*15 Kispiricsi falu végén folyik el a kanális*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola III. kötet, 28. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7332)
*16 A jó lovas katonának*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola II. kötet, 42. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 7062)
*17 Hej, Dunáról fúj a szél*
(Ormándlaky Péter: Gyakorolni jó – 501 dal furulyára, 324. gyakorlat. Edition – Simonffy)
*18 Szánt a babám*
(Ormándlaky Péter: Gyakorolni jó – 501 dal furulyára, 254. gyakorlat. Edition – Simonffy)
*19 Gábor Áron rézágyúja fel van virágozva*
(Béres János: Furulyaiskola I. kötet, 77. gyakorlat. Editio Musica Budapest Z. 5406)


----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)




----------



## zeneszabo (2021 November 10)

*Szabó Ferenc - Legyél Te is Zeneszerző! (24 Kiegészítős gyakorlat furulyára kezdőknek)
Szinte minden zenetanár-pedagógus Kollégámnak voltak már olyan kis tanítványaik, akik izgatottan és nagy örömmel mutatták meg saját, új „szerzeményeiket”. Ezek a próbálkozások – a legtöbb esetben – eléggé kezdetlegesre sikerültek; nem írtak ütemmutatót, rossz a ritmus, és a felsorolást még hosszasan folytathatnám. Ezeket a darabokat azután közösen a növendékeimmel próbáltam javítgatni, csiszolgatni mindaddig, mígnem valami „egészen jó és szép zenemű” nem lett belőlük, mindannyiunk örömére. A magam részéről mindig is bíztattam a tanítványaimat, hogy írjanak, kottázzanak, „komponáljanak” saját darabokat, és – legnagyobb örömömre – ezt sokan (még kérés nélkül is) megtették.
Ez adta azt az alapötletet, hogy olyan iskolát (kottát) írjak, amely – reményeim szerint - ösztönözheti és segítheti azokat a furulyázni tanulókat, akik nem csak gyakorolni, de „komponálni” is szeretnek, (szeretnének).
Ezt a 24 „Kiegészítős” könnyű gyakorlatot elsősorban olyan - furulyán játszó – növendékek számára írtam tehát, akik nem oly’ régen kezdték meg tanulmányaikat a hangszeren. Az előjegyzés egy kereszt, de „fisz” hang még nem szerepel bennük, és módosított hangok sincsenek. Hangkészletük néhány hangból (g1-től - d2-ig) áll; tehát csak a balkéz ujjait kell használni.
A kottában jól láthatóan hagytam ki azokat a helyeket, ütemeket, ahová a „kiegészítő” hangokat, dallamokat, ritmusokat be kell írni a növendékeknek.
Így áll (majd) össze a „saját szerzeményük”.
Természetesen egyáltalán nem cél és elvárás, hogy a gyakorlatokban alkalmazott „kiegészítés” megegyezzen az „eredeti” elképzeléssel; sőt ösztönözzük tanítványainkat saját, egyéni (, de helyes és jó) megoldásokra.
Tempó és dinamikai jelzéseket - ezeknél az egyszerű gyakorlatoknál – szándékosan nem írtam; ezek tetszőleges alkalmazását Kedves Kollégáimra, illetve a játékosokra bízom.
A kotta végén – természetesen – megtalálható mind a 24 gyakorlat az „eredeti” elképzelés szerint is, így van mód az összehasonlításra. És, ha valakinek nincs kedve a „komponáláshoz”, csak fújni, gyakorolni szeretne… ezt is kedvére megteheti.
Mindenkinek sikeres „zeneszerzést” és jó gyakorlást kívánok!


*


----------

